

Allahcoin – Peer-to-peer Islamic currency - xelfer
http://www.allahcoin.org/index.php/en/

======
obeid
"10% of the gain will be donated to the muslim brotherhood foundation."

Am I they only one alarmed by this?

------
Wingman4l7
Reminds me of hawala, an interesting money transfer system that doesn't
actually involve the movement of money, based on the honor system and with
roots in Islamic law:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawala](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawala)

~~~
mschuster91
Actually Bitcoin is like hawala, too, when used for cross-border finance
transfer: the sender trusts the network that the reciever will be able to
exchange the Bitcoins for the corresponding value in local currency.

------
Mizza
No code, no downloads.

Nothing to see here, just silly bandwagonning.

